# Dream Theater - The Bigger Picture Guitar Tab?



## Don (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm looking for a guitar or guitar pro tab for Dream Theater's The bigger Picture from the new album, but I can only find a bass tab. Has anybody got a guitar tab for me?


----------



## Sebazz1998 (Nov 12, 2013)

Been looking since day one


----------



## JejeLaFrite (Jun 28, 2014)

Crazy. Almost one year the album has been released ans the guitar tab is still not available


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jun 28, 2014)

Go here for individual song purchase or amazon has the book I believe:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu...theater-self-titled-album-tabs-available.html


----------



## JejeLaFrite (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks dude, however I have to confess I was looking to find it for free


----------



## molsoncanadian (Jul 14, 2014)

Haha, I have been in the same boat for a while too.

Every time I check I see it listed as a general tab, I get all excited, and immediately dissapointed seeing its the same dam bass tab I've opened like 400 times before


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jul 14, 2014)

You cheapskates! Haha! It's a $1.29! And it's a 100% accurate since JP reviewed these before they were published.

Guitar Instructor - Select Country


----------

